# Fell off perch at night



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Last night I threw a party so it was a late night for both me and Rocko - we went to sleep at about 12:30 AM (everyone loved him by the way ).

I was laying in bed for... jeez I dunno, 20 minutes? When Rocko fell off his perch. I promptly freaked out because that's how my budgie, Grace died - she had a stroke, fell off her perch in the middle of the night, and started screaming. Rocko didn't scream or anything so I laid there for a minute, and then called his name. No response, not even moving around or anything. So I jumped out of bed, lifted the sheet, and sure enough, he was right under the perch he had been sitting on to sleep.

He seemed fine, so I put him back on that perch and laid back down. Then later in the night, I _think_ I heard it again... but keep in mind, I have narcolepsy. That means I could've dreamed it and thought it was real, or maybe I had a hypnopompic hallucination - when I'm waking up and I see or hear things that aren't there. I didn't get up to check on him that time.

This morning, he's totally fine. Is it normal for a bird to just fall off their perch randomly? :blink: Maybe he was really tired and that made him fall?

Figured I'd post to be on the safe side.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible for birds to have seizures. There are a variety of causes, but some birds are prone to having seizures when they're stressed. So if it actually was a seizure it might have been a reaction to the party. There's more info at http://www.avianweb.com/seizures.html 

Stress seizures make going to the vet more complicated, since vet visits are stressful events. So I'm not quite sure what to recommend. If he's been to the vet before without problems he can probably manage it again. In any case, keep an eye on him to make sure he's OK, and use your best judgment about a vet visit. 

I hope that you just dreamed the second episode, and that he'll be OK from now on.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Hm... man, I just went to the vet for his undigested poops.  There's no way my mom would let me go again, because it's an hour away.

The vet doesn't stress him out until the vet towels him. Then he starts freaking out.

When I checked on him, he was just sitting on the platform below that perch, as if he'd been sitting there for the whole night. He wasn't twitching or flapping his wings, or vocalizing, or anything like that.

I'll keep an eye on him, though. I'm almost positive he's fine but of course, I could be wrong. But I say this as he's walking around on my keyboard and singing 

Thanks, tielfan


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Amz said:


> That means I could've dreamed it and thought it was real, or maybe I had a hypnopompic hallucination - when I'm waking up and I see or hear things that aren't there.


I've had an episode of sleep paralysis (complete with hallucination) which sounds similar to hypnopompic hallucination. So scary.

I hope your little guy is okay.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Clair said:


> I've had an episode of sleep paralysis (complete with hallucination) which sounds similar to hypnopompic hallucination. So scary.
> 
> I hope your little guy is okay.


I have sleep paralysis all the time, too, but hypnopompic (and hypnogogic) hallucinations aren't really scary, because I know that they aren't real after they happened. Except for this one. :/

Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Here's to hoping that Rocko is okay, poor little guy! Maybe try some immune boosters or herb salad if the vet isn't an option?


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish i had more insight, but all i can say is that I'm happy he's okay!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it was nothing, he hasn't had another incident.  thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------

